# Lui si sposa



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

*lasciate perdere.*

ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza". 
che devo fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare?


avete una storia da 7 anni ma ciascuno di voi adesso si sposa con un altro? Mi ricorda "L'amante cinese", ma i due in questione non erano tanto liberi di fare quello che volevano... ma io dico, ma poi si meravigliano che la gente si separa dopo 2 anni... ma avete idea benedette creature di cosa sia un matrimonio e del bagaglio che bisogna avere per partire per un viaggio del genere?


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

Ma tu sei libera?


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare?


Scusami eh... detto "simpaticamente"... ma vai a cagare!

Cioè lo conosci da 7 anni e gli confessi di amarlo quando si è promesso sposo ad un'altra?

Scusate eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare?


Nulla. O meglio, tronca e basta. Perchè sette anni da amanti sono troppi, e da amante di un uomo sposato, i prossimi sarebbero anche peggio.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare?


niente....continua pure come se non si fosse sposato....

ed alle crisi del settimo anno, nun ce crede, so' tutte stronzate...

per me starete insieme anche 70 anni...

auguri comunque...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

Tranquilli. E' la crisi del settimo anno  Quella c'è per tutti. Mica solo per gli sposati.


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto,* è un passo che dovrò fare anche io.* così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare?


Nessuno deve fare una cosa del genere, a forza.
Spero di averti liberato di un peso da portare.:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilli. E' la crisi del settimo anno  Quella c'è per tutti. Mica solo per gli sposati.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Carola (2 Luglio 2012)

ma..follia scusate


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Carrie... se vuoi cancellare la discussione puoi farlo. Se modifichi solo il post è tardi perchè ti abbiamo già quotato.


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Carrie... se vuoi cancellare la discussione puoi farlo. Se modifichi solo il post è tardi perchè ti abbiamo già quotato.


Un cuor di leone...


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Carrie... se vuoi cancellare la discussione puoi farlo. Se modifichi solo il post è tardi perchè ti abbiamo già quotato.


vorrei cancellare la discussione. mi dite come fare?non è stato capito il senso di quello che ho scritto. penso che alla fine questa sia solo una cosa mia e sua.e nessuno può capire. perchè ognuno di noi è diverso e ogni storia è una storia a sè. non pensate che io sia permalosa, antipatica o che altro. ma non sono nella disposizione d'animo adatta per accogliere certe battute.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> vorrei cancellare la discussione. mi dite come fare?non è stato capito il senso di quello che ho scritto. penso che alla fine questa sia solo una cosa mia e sua.e nessuno può capire. perchè ognuno di noi è diverso e ogni storia è una storia a sè. non pensate che io sia permalosa, antipatica o che altro. ma non sono nella disposizione d'animo adatta per accogliere certe battute.


se vuoi cancellare la discussione dovresti trovare l'apposito tastino da qualche parte ma... spetta. Se pensi che noi non ti possiamo capire. Magari io ho sbottato e ti sei sentita ferita... scusa se è così. Ma qui facciamo battute anche per combattere le lacrime, a volte.


----------



## Daniele (2 Luglio 2012)

Ti rispondo seriamente come vorresti.
Tu ed il tuo lui avete SPRECATO 7 anni di tempo per non dirvi quello che non volevate dirvi, ma che era la verità. E' bello pensare di essere diversi, di avere un rapporto diverso e comunque libero, ma renditi conto che di solito un 50% delle persone si lega...quella sei stata tu. Dovevi pensarci prima, molto prima, perchè ti sei fatta  un film in testa da paura mentre tu non sei altro che una donna abile ed arruolata alla scopata e non mi stupirei se tu scoprissi che oltre alla futura moglie il tuo tizio se ne faceva altre, non per cattiveria nei tuoi confronti, ma perchè lui non ti deve nulla, e non ti deve amore.

hai sprecato 7 anni della tua vita e non te ne rendi conto, sei come una drogata e quando scoprirai che un uomo che ama sa anche prendersi un impegno scoprirai che l'amore è bidirezionale e non solo unidirezionale, non puoi cambiare il tuo lui che tanto ti ama da scopare con un'altra e sposarsela, piuttosto pensa a quella poveretta che pensa di avere un uomo affianco ed ha solo una  persona egocentrica e basta.

Tu forse non sei una cattiva persona, ma chi ami è una pessima persona, svegliati!!!


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> vorrei cancellare la discussione. mi dite come fare?non è stato capito il senso di quello che ho scritto. penso che alla fine questa sia solo una cosa mia e sua.e nessuno può capire. perchè ognuno di noi è diverso e ogni storia è una storia a sè. *non pensate che io sia permalosa*, antipatica o che altro. ma non sono nella disposizione d'animo adatta per accogliere certe battute.


LOL no no certo...

Senti, magari se ci spieghi meglio, se ci fai dono di qualche dettaglio in più, può darsi che ne venga fuori una interessante discussione e che si diventi amici, perchè no. Guarda che tutti vengono derisi al primo post. Io il mio ce l'ho incorniciato su un muro della cucina di casa.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> vorrei cancellare la discussione. mi dite come fare?non è stato capito il senso di quello che ho scritto. penso che alla fine questa sia solo una cosa mia e sua.e nessuno può capire. perchè ognuno di noi è diverso e ogni storia è una storia a sè. non pensate che io sia permalosa, antipatica o che altro. ma non sono nella disposizione d'animo adatta per accogliere certe battute.


Scusa ma il vostro comportamento e' proprio una chiavica e ringrazia pure che ci si limita a qualche battutina...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

Avevo scritto una battuta. Ma, anche se a malincuore, ci ho ripensato.

Però, cara Carrie, non puoi negare che nel tuo post iniziale ci sono scritte un paio di cose che danno da pensare. Lui si sposa ma è così premuroso da dirti: Fra noi non cambierà nulla.

Minchia, davvero un grande esempio d'uomo. Si stà per sposare ma intanto si tiene la porta aperta, hai visto mai....

E sai qual'è la cosa che più fa incazzare: che quando stè cose capitano al Ragioniere del Catasto Sig. Fantozzi Ugo, li massacrate, quando invece capitano ai vostri Mr Big dell cazzo, gli aprite il cuore e gli dite ti amo.


(Comunque io ho fatto sempre il tifo per Aidan)

EDIT: Sex and The City dovrebbe essere vietato, ha provocato più danni dello Tsunami in Indonesia.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Scusa ma il vostro comportamento e' proprio una chiavica e ringrazia pure che ci si limita a qualche battutina...
> 
> ahahahahah


Ecco... mò l'abbiamo persa per sempre! Cazzo Stermy! :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo scritto una battuta. Ma, anche se a malincuore, ci ho ripensato.
> 
> Però, cara Carrie, non puoi negare che nel tuo post iniziale ci sono scritte un paio di cose che danno da pensare. Lui si sposa ma è così premuroso da dirti: Fra noi non cambierà nulla.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti lui è uno squallido da paura e fatico a capire il dolore di lei nel perderlo.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo scritto una battuta. Ma, anche se a malincuore, ci ho ripensato.
> 
> Però, cara Carrie, non puoi negare che nel tuo post iniziale ci sono scritte un paio di cose che danno da pensare. Lui si sposa ma è così premuroso da dirti: Fra noi non cambierà nulla.
> 
> ...


echicazz'e'?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco... mò l'abbiamo persa per sempre! Cazzo Stermy! :unhappy:


sai che perdita...

ahahahah


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo scritto una battuta. Ma, anche se a malincuore, ci ho ripensato.
> 
> Però, cara Carrie, non puoi negare che nel tuo post iniziale ci sono scritte un paio di cose che danno da pensare. Lui si sposa ma è così premuroso da dirti: Fra noi non cambierà nulla.
> 
> ...


Eccone un altro che è stato dolcemente, ma non per questo meno subdolamente, costretto a guardare quella cagata di film...


Solidarietà.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eccone un altro che è stato dolcemente, ma non per questo meno subdolamente, costretto a guardare quella cagata di film...
> 
> 
> Solidarietà.


Illuminami....


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eccone un altro che è stato dolcemente, ma non per questo meno subdolamente, costretto a guardare quella cagata di film...
> 
> 
> Solidarietà.



che hai contro sex and the city?


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Illuminami....



Mr. Big è il protagonista maschile (e pure coglione) di Sex and the City, ossia la cagata di film a cui mi riferivo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che hai contro sex and the city?


Niente... solo che è solo per donne.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che hai contro sex and the city?


booooooooooooooooona la Longoria...slurpppppp....

l'ho gia' detto?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mr. Big è il protagonista maschile (e pure coglione) di Sex and the City, ossia la cagata di film a cui mi riferivo! :mrgreen:


Il film me lo sono risparmiato... e per fortuna dopo un pò mia moglie ha mollato pure la serie a favore di quel capolavorone di Breaking Bad.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> booooooooooooooooona la Longoria...slurpppppp....
> 
> l'ho gia' detto?
> 
> ahahahahahah


caxxo c'entra la longoria con sex and the city?


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Eccone un altro che è stato dolcemente, ma non per questo meno subdolamente, costretto a guardare quella cagata di film...
> 
> 
> Solidarietà.


No. Col cavolo che mi ci hanno fregato.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mr. Big è il protagonista maschile (e pure coglione) di Sex and the City, ossia la cagata di film a cui mi riferivo! :mrgreen:


esatto...il coglione di cui è innamorata persa Carrie (altra protagonista)


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il film me lo sono risparmiato... e per fortuna dopo un pò mia moglie ha mollato pure la serie a favore di quel capolavorone di Breaking Bad.


me piace tu moje...

(in senso figurato vero...)

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> caxxo c'entra la longoria con sex and the city?


okkazz...me so' confuso coi programmi kakate...

ahahahahah


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il film me lo sono risparmiato... e per fortuna dopo un pò mia moglie ha mollato pure la serie a favore di quel capolavorone di Breaking Bad.


Oddio ci mancava pure la serie!!!! La mia ex aveva tutto il cofanetto ma ha compreso perfettamente l'espressione di terrore sul mio volto non appena li ha riposti sulla mensola e mi ha rassicurato con un "Non ti preoccupare, li ho già visti tutti". 
Fiu... Pericolo scampato.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oddio ci mancava pure la serie!!!! La mia ex aveva tutto il cofanetto ma ha compreso perfettamente l'espressione di terrore sul mio volto non appena li ha riposti sulla mensola e mi ha rassicurato con un "Non ti preoccupare, li ho già visti tutti".
> Fiu... Pericolo scampato.



Non mi rovinerei mai e poi mai il piacere di guardarmi un film o serie da donne assieme a un uomo :mrgreen:

Cmq, tornando in topic...

Carrie, ma che cosa vi impedisce di vivere VOI la vostra storia?
7 anni sono tanti, non vi è mai passato per la testa di vivere insieme, cose così?Perchè?


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oddio ci mancava pure la serie!!!! La mia ex aveva tutto il cofanetto ma ha compreso perfettamente l'espressione di terrore sul mio volto non appena li ha riposti sulla mensola e mi ha rassicurato con un "Non ti preoccupare, li ho già visti tutti".
> Fiu... Pericolo scampato.


LOL

In compenso mi sono dovuto sparare 8 (OTTO) stagioni di Grey's Anatomy... :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oddio ci mancava pure la serie!!!! La mia ex aveva tutto il cofanetto ma ha compreso perfettamente l'espressione di terrore sul mio volto non appena li ha riposti sulla mensola e mi ha rassicurato con un "Non ti preoccupare, li ho già visti tutti".
> Fiu... Pericolo scampato.


me sa che sara' ancora ex, quella la'...

ahahahah

per me appartiene alla categoria piu' insopportabile...


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi rovinerei mai e poi mai il piacere di guardarmi un film o serie da donne assieme a un uomo :mrgreen:


sara' 'na scusa allora, perche' e' un buon motivo per fare tutt'altro...

ahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che hai contro sex and the city?


Che ha creato una marea di donne che vorrebbero essere contemporaneamente:

zoccole come Samantha
fashion come Carrie
intelligenti come l'avvocata
romantiche come quell'altra

e invece alla fine, per simmiottare quelle quattro deficienti, risultano come

arrapanti come la signora Pina
stupide quanto un incrocio fra Flavia Vento e Paris Hilton
eleganti come quelle quattro sgallettate di Tamarreide
la cugina da parte della seconda moglie del padre di Candy Candy.



Ma guardatevi la serie 

Gangbang POW Girls.....

invece che ci si guadagna tutti....uomini e donne


----------



## Nameless (2 Luglio 2012)

Non capisco come mai in sette anni non siete mai riusciti a stare insieme....


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> LOL
> 
> In compenso mi sono dovuto sparare 8 (OTTO) stagioni di Grey's Anatomy... :unhappy:


che stomaco...

sarebbe il caso di dire....

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che ha creato una marea di donne che vorrebbero essere contemporaneamente:
> 
> *zoccole come Samantha
> fashion come Carrie
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi rovinerei mai e poi mai il piacere di guardarmi un film o serie da donne assieme a un uomo :mrgreen:


Infatti mi sa che non si è divertita molto a guardare i due film con me che smontavo sarcasticamente ogni pateticissima scena... 



Kid ha detto:


> LOL
> 
> In compenso mi sono dovuto sparare 8 (OTTO) stagioni di Grey's Anatomy... :unhappy:



Facevi prima a spararti nei coglioni! :mrgreen: 


Io ho guardato tutto Lost... :unhappy: E l'ho pure capito.


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mr. Big è il protagonista maschile (e pure coglione) di Sex and the City, ossia la cagata di film a cui mi riferivo! :mrgreen:


ohoh! e io che nelle mia testa lo chiamo big! sarà un segno? grazie ragazzi per quello che mi avete scritto (e anche no...:-D!!! scherzo!). ora dopo il piantino delle 16.15 sono tornata in me, non so per quanto.cmq devo trovare il modo di uscire da questa situazione, perchè forse è vero, come ha scritto daniele, che io rappresento il 50% del coglione della coppia, ma è difficile capire se è veramente così o se ho perso la mia lucidità! o magari non l'ho mai avuta! l'unica cosa che so è che io ci tengo molto a lui e non vedo questi anni come "buttati". cmq, sex & the city è una bella serie, a volte un po ripetitiva e con una serie di luoghi comuni, ma tutto sommato piacevole da guardare! i film sono una gran cagata!


----------



## Nameless (2 Luglio 2012)

comunque nella serie, Big si sposa con la modella.... 

... e carrie finisce a fare l'amante, finchè la moglie non li scopre.


Carrie75, non è che ti stai immedesimando troppo nella parte?


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> Non capisco come mai in sette anni non siete mai riusciti a stare insieme....


figurati, non siamo mai riusciti a ritagliarci un giorno intero assieme! o una notte...


----------



## Nameless (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> figurati, non siamo mai riusciti a ritagliarci un giorno intero assieme! o una notte...



ma come è possibile sta cosa??? E' sempre stato fidanzato con quella che si sposa?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ohoh! e io che nelle mia testa lo chiamo big! sarà un segno? grazie ragazzi per quello che mi avete scritto (e anche no...:-D!!! scherzo!). ora dopo il piantino delle 16.15 sono tornata in me, non so per quanto.cmq devo trovare il modo di uscire da questa situazione, perchè forse è vero, come ha scritto daniele, che io rappresento il 50% del coglione della coppia, ma è difficile capire se è veramente così o se ho perso la mia lucidità! o magari non l'ho mai avuta! l'unica cosa che so è che io ci tengo molto a lui e non vedo questi anni come "buttati". cmq, sex & the city è una bella serie, a volte un po ripetitiva e con una serie di luoghi comuni, ma tutto sommato piacevole da guardare! i film sono una gran cagata!


Forse hai una vocina dentro che ti dice: si sposa con un'altra: lo sto perdendo per sempre.
Mi hai fatto ricordare cosa ho sentito io dentro quando mi dissero, ma lo sai che X si sposa?

In un altro caso fui io a dire, ok ti sposi e quindi basta giochini no?
Lei disse si si si basta giochini...

Poi insomma passarono gli anni...
Va bon dei..


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti mi sa che non si è divertita molto a guardare i due film con me che smontavo sarcasticamente ogni pateticissima scena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh Lost avrà i suoi cali e le sue inconguenze, ma è innegabile che sia stata una serie che ha rivoluzionato la televisione. Non ho più visto nulla del genere. 

Promossa per me. E pure io l'ho capita.


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ohoh! *e io che nelle mia testa lo chiamo big! sarà un segno?* grazie ragazzi per quello che mi avete scritto (e anche no...:-D!!! scherzo!). ora dopo il piantino delle 16.15 sono tornata in me, non so per quanto.cmq devo trovare il modo di uscire da questa situazione, perchè forse è vero, come ha scritto daniele, che io rappresento il 50% del coglione della coppia, ma è difficile capire se è veramente così o se ho perso la mia lucidità! o magari non l'ho mai avuta! l'unica cosa che so è che io ci tengo molto a lui e non vedo questi anni come "buttati". cmq, sex & the city è una bella serie, a volte un po ripetitiva e con una serie di luoghi comuni, ma tutto sommato piacevole da guardare! i film sono una gran cagata!



Non ci siamo ragazza, così non ne uscirai mai. 
Brucia quei dvd.


Prescrivo una bella indigestione di The Big Bang Theory come terapia.


Dr. Geko


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> comunque nella serie, Big si sposa con la modella....
> 
> ... e carrie finisce a fare l'amante, finchè la moglie non li scopre.
> 
> ...


no, il fatto che lo chiamo big ha una motivazione più romantica...lo chiamo così' perchè nonostante tutte le storie con altri, i prendi e molla e i periodi che passano lontani, si amano sempre. sono da iperglicemia? che cura mi darebbero i tipi di grey's anatomy? una botta di insulina o una notte con dottor stranamore?


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non ci siamo ragazza, così non ne uscirai mai.
> Brucia quei dvd.
> 
> 
> ...


ahahha!! graie geko! sheldon cooper è  un grande! lui si che ce lo manderebbe a cagare!


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> no, il fatto che lo chiamo big ha una motivazione più romantica...lo chiamo così' perchè nonostante tutte le storie con altri, i prendi e molla e i periodi che passano lontani, si amano sempre. sono da iperglicemia? che cura mi darebbero i tipi di grey's anatomy? una botta di insulina o una notte con dottor stranamore?


Cara c'è un piccolo problema... lui non ama te... e nemmeno tu a sciupare 7 anni di vita con un uomo così.


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> no, il fatto che lo chiamo big ha una motivazione più romantica...lo chiamo così' perchè nonostante tutte le storie con altri, i prendi e molla e i periodi che passano lontani, si amano sempre. sono da iperglicemia? che cura mi darebbero i tipi di grey's anatomy? *una botta di insulina o una notte con dottor stranamore?*



Una ventina di minuti con Dexter! :mrgreen:


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse hai una vocina dentro che ti dice: si sposa con un'altra: lo sto perdendo per sempre.
> Mi hai fatto ricordare cosa ho sentito io dentro quando mi dissero, ma lo sai che X si sposa?
> 
> In un altro caso fui io a dire, ok ti sposi e quindi basta giochini no?
> ...



si nameless, si sposa con la stessa tipa. 
contepinceton, ho tante vocine dentro e non ne capisco nemmeno una!!


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Una ventina di minuti con Dexter! :mrgreen:


Buongustaio. Sei malato di serie come me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> no, il fatto che lo chiamo big ha una motivazione più romantica...lo chiamo così' perchè nonostante tutte le storie con altri, i prendi e molla e i periodi che passano lontani, *si amano sempre*. sono da iperglicemia? che cura mi darebbero i tipi di grey's anatomy? una botta di insulina o una notte con dottor stranamore?


ne sei sicura? io mica tanto. Non ho mai creduto nell'amore che faccia piangere, che crei disperazione. Forse è uno dei motivi per cui sono personalmente in crisi ora(scusa l'OT). Quello che voglio dirti è che, secondo me, il vero amore lo riconosci da un senso di appagamento, di completezza che va oltre le farfalline nello stomaco e il cuore che batte forte. Ami perchè stai bene con lui, perchè lui ti fa stare bene. Se lui ti fa piangere e disperare e sentire sempre che ti manca qualcosa... allora stai inseguendo un sogno, la realtà è un'altra.


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara c'è un piccolo problema... lui non ama te... e nemmeno tu a sciupare 7 anni di vita con un uomo così.


quindi secondo te tutte le cose carine che mi dice sono solo per tenermi buona per continuare a vedermi mentre fa i cavoli suoi e io mi struggo aspettando di avere un po di elemosina? scusate, ora che mi sono ripresa dalle depressione delle 16 sta arrivando l'incazzo delle 16.30...
geko, vuoi il mio indirizzo, cosi mi mandi dott. stranamore? ;-)


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> quindi secondo te tutte le cose carine che mi dice sono solo per tenermi buona per continuare a vedermi mentre fa i cavoli suoi e io mi struggo aspettando di avere un po di elemosina? scusate, ora che mi sono ripresa dalle depressione delle 16 sta arrivando l'incazzo delle 16.30...
> geko, vuoi il mio indirizzo, cosi mi mandi dott. stranamore? ;-)


ehm... ragazza... pur vero che sei più giovane di me... ma da quello che capisco non sei neppure una bimba: SI STA SPOSANDO CON UN'ALTRA!!!!!


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ne sei sicura? io mica tanto. Non ho mai creduto nell'amore che faccia piangere, che crei disperazione. Forse è uno dei motivi per cui sono personalmente in crisi ora(scusa l'OT). Quello che voglio dirti è che, secondo me, il vero amore lo riconosci da un senso di appagamento, di completezza che va oltre le farfalline nello stomaco e il cuore che batte forte. Ami perchè stai bene con lui, perchè lui ti fa stare bene. Se lui ti fa piangere e disperare e sentire sempre che ti manca qualcosa... allora stai inseguendo un sogno, la realtà è un'altra.


sono talmente presa che penso che, pur lasciandoci, lo amerò per tutta la vita.è per questo che lui è big.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ragazza... pur vero che sei più giovane di me... ma da quello che capisco non sei neppure una bimba: SI STA SPOSANDO CON UN'ALTRA!!!!!


:up:


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> quindi secondo te tutte le cose carine che mi dice sono solo per tenermi buona per continuare a vedermi mentre fa i cavoli suoi e io mi struggo aspettando di avere un po di elemosina? scusate, ora che mi sono ripresa dalle depressione delle 16 sta arrivando l'incazzo delle 16.30...
> geko, vuoi il mio indirizzo, cosi mi mandi dott. stranamore? ;-)


Cara, qui dentro è pieno di traditori e traditi... vuoi che non lo sappiamo?

Ma tu credi che una persona innamorata, possa sposarsi un'altra?

E soprattutto, credi che una persona innamorata e in procinto di sposarsi, possa avere un'amante?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

*Comunque:*

quello che hai quotato era Kid, quello che stai broccolando Geko. Non è carino confonderli.:mrgreen:


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ragazza... pur vero che sei più giovane di me... ma da quello che capisco non sei neppure una bimba: SI STA SPOSANDO CON UN'ALTRA!!!!!


lo so, ma lui non mi ha mai promesso nulla.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> lo so, ma lui non mi ha mai promesso nulla.


Oddio sei la classica donna-geisha...

Riprenditi ragazza (ma sei del 75?), un pò di amor proprio per Dio!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> si nameless, si sposa con la stessa tipa.
> contepinceton, ho tante vocine dentro e non ne capisco nemmeno una!!


Nameless di tradi?
Ma lei c'era anche sette anni fa?
E tu sei sempre stata come dire la numero due?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> lo so, ma lui non mi ha mai promesso nulla.


se lo avesse fatto, potresti almeno citarlo in causa. Ma non stiamo parlando di promesse... stiamo parlando di sentimenti. Credi che lui, amando te, si sposerebbe un'altra? e perchè?


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> geko, vuoi il mio indirizzo, cosi mi mandi dott. stranamore? ;-)



Ma chi è dottor stranamore? L'Alberto Castagna? :unhappy:
Non ce la posso fare...



Tebeeee, ri-illuminami: ma la nuova mi sta forse broccolando??


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma chi è dottor stranamore? L'Alberto Castagna? :unhappy:
> Non ce la posso fare...
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, già notai... a meno che non volesse broccolare Kid... non è chiaro.


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ragazza... pur vero che sei più giovane di me... ma da quello che capisco non sei neppure una bimba: *SI STA SPOSANDO CON UN'ALTRA!!!!!*



Vabbeh, ma questi so' dettagli!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> LOL
> 
> In compenso mi sono dovuto sparare 8 (OTTO) stagioni di Grey's Anatomy... :unhappy:


Ma nuuu 
E' la mia telenovela preferita!!! 

Ok è un pò grottesca a volte, ma mi piace un sacco immaginare di andare dal mio dottore della mutua e trovarmi un dio greco al posto del solito incartapecorito.....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, qui dentro è pieno di traditori e traditi... vuoi che non lo sappiamo?
> 
> Ma tu credi che una persona innamorata, possa sposarsi un'altra?
> 
> E soprattutto, credi che una persona innamorata e in procinto di sposarsi, possa avere un'amante?


SI KID.
Ho conosciuto più di una donna che era innamorata di un ragazzo povero, ma ha dovuto sposare quello ricco, su pressioni delle madri.
E non sto scherzando.

Si ho conosciuto pure persone che due giorni dopo le nozze, tirano fuori la storia che avevano un'altra.

Ho perfino conosciuto un frate che dopo la professione solenne, salta fuori che c'è una donna che aspetta un figlio da lui.

Nulla sappiamo di che cosa vivano e di che cosa capiti agli altri.
Sappiamo solo quello che capita a noi in prima persona.
Ma noi per primi, non sempre, sappiamo come dirimere le nostre questioni.
E ci ficchiamo in certi guai, no?


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma nuuu
> E' la mia telenovela preferita!!!
> 
> Ok è un pò grottesca a volte, ma mi piace un sacco immaginare di andare dal mio dottore della mutua e trovarmi un dio greco al posto del solito incartapecorito.....


:unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, già notai... a meno che non volesse broccolare Kid... non è chiaro.



A meno che non voglia sposare Kid e broccolare me!  Sarebbe coerente, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma nuuu
> E' la mia telenovela preferita!!!
> 
> Ok è un pò grottesca a volte, ma mi piace un sacco immaginare di andare dal mio dottore della mutua e trovarmi un dio greco al posto del solito incartapecorito.....


Figurati che il mio è così timido che si imbarazza a fare le iniezioni... da non credere.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI KID.
> Ho conosciuto più di una donna che era innamorata di un ragazzo povero, ma ha dovuto sposare quello ricco, su pressioni delle madri.
> E non sto scherzando.
> 
> ...


Si vabbè, ma visto che stiamo parlando di amore e tormenti, lui avrebbe potuto farle almeno capire che pure lui era innamorato ma che non poteva...

Ma poi cazzarola... siamo nel 2012 e ancora mi tocca sentire parlare di matrimoni "comminati"? :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A meno che non voglia sposare Kid e broccolare me!  Sarebbe coerente, no?


Col cavolo che mi risposo. 

Se vuole sesso ok. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A meno che non voglia sposare Kid e broccolare me!  Sarebbe coerente, no?


ehm... Kid però è sposato... così la confondiamo.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... Kid però è sposato... così la confondiamo.


Lascio sempre la porta aperta... soprattutto se è caldo, sai, il giro d'aria.


----------



## Nameless (2 Luglio 2012)

oh sarà il caldo ma io non ho ancora capito i fondamentali.

Sette anni di storia
lui è sempre stato con quella che si sposa
Giusto?

Tu sei sempre stata l'amante?

Tu sei libera?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI KID.
> Ho conosciuto più di una donna che era innamorata di un ragazzo povero, ma ha dovuto sposare quello ricco, su pressioni delle madri.
> E non sto scherzando.
> 
> ...


Io ho letto pure la storia della monaca di Monza... ma mi pare che i tempi siano cambiati! Questo si vuole tenere la ruota di scorta, Conte, poi la possiamo girare finchè vogliamo...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma chi è dottor stranamore? L'Alberto Castagna? :unhappy:
> Non ce la posso fare...
> 
> 
> ...


Il Dottor Stranamore è il medico chirurgo di Grey's Anatomy.

Cmq, Carrie, te lo dirò senza francesismi; perdona se risulterò volgare, ma se non lo capisci così, sei irrecuperabile:

Tu sei quella che scopa bene e che fa dei pompini da urlo, e da che mondo e mondo, quelle che scopano bene e fanno dei pompini da urlo, i Mr Big mica se le sposano; i Mr Big si sposano quelle che possono presentare alla mamma.
Ma se dopo 7 anni ha deciso di sposarsi con un'altra e non con te....UN CAZZO DI MOTIVO CI SARA NO ? 

Hmmm, mi sono riletto ed effettivamente mi sembro un pò troppo scaricatore di porto di Amburgo, però non ho voglia di riscrivere.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho letto pure la storia della monaca di Monza... ma mi pare che i tempi siano cambiati! Questo si vuole tenere la ruota di scorta, Conte, poi la possiamo girare finchè vogliamo...


Quoto... ma lei dopo 7 anni... è proprio de coccio!


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Figurati che il mio è così timido che si imbarazza a fare le iniezioni... da non credere.


E come ha preso la laurea, per corrispondenza??? 

Invece il mio mi faceva spogliare anche se gli dicevo che mi faceva male la caviglia...
Peccato che assomigliasse più ad Albert Einstein che al dottor Bollore, o come cavolo si chiama.


----------



## decoder (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare


ma si sposa perchè ha figli ????


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E come ha preso la laurea, per corrispondenza???
> 
> Invece il mio mi faceva spogliare anche se gli dicevo che mi faceva male la caviglia...
> Peccato che assomigliasse più ad Albert Einstein che al dottor Bollore, o come cavolo si chiama.


Ma è bravissimo eh? solo ha un senso del pudore... fuori luogo, secondo me. Diventa tutto rosso quando mi visita... meno male che ci vado poco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

decoder ha detto:


> ma si sposa perchè ha figli ????


figli? oddio pure figli?


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> oh sarà il caldo ma io non ho ancora capito i fondamentali.
> 
> Sette anni di storia
> lui è sempre stato con quella che si sposa
> ...


 si
si
no
... non fatemi troppo a pezzi...!!!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

decoder ha detto:


> ma si sposa perchè ha figli ????


Appena Iscritto.
Primo messaggio: Una domanda ben mirata che lascia presupporre che tu sia in possesso d'informazioni che noi non abbiamo.
Sembra quasi che tu ti sia iscritto per fare questa specifica domanda in questo specifico thread.

Ciao Mr Big. Io sono Tubarao. 




A me Patrick Jane (Visto che siamo in tema di Serie Tv) me fà una pippa


----------



## Nameless (2 Luglio 2012)

ah ma quindi nemmeno te sei libera... sei sposata?

Cavolo però, sette anni di storia con un altro, sempre quello... sono tanti. Un minimo di dubbio su quello ufficiale che ho a casa che mi aspetta, mi viene... 
Mai pensato di lasciare i rispettivi compagni e iniziare una storia insieme?

Lui evidentemente no, quindi, lascia perdere e ricomincia da zero.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> quindi secondo te tutte le cose carine che mi dice sono solo per tenermi buona per continuare a vedermi mentre fa i cavoli suoi e io mi struggo aspettando di avere un po di elemosina? scusate, ora che mi sono ripresa dalle depressione delle 16 sta arrivando l'incazzo delle 16.30...
> geko, vuoi il mio indirizzo, cosi mi mandi dott. stranamore? ;-)


augurati che arrivi il buon senso delle 18 e lo molli voltando pagina ,finalmente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> augurati che arrivi il buon senso delle 18 e lo molli voltando pagina ,finalmente.


Buona sera Minerva....:mrgreen:


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il Dottor Stranamore è il medico chirurgo di Grey's Anatomy.
> 
> Cmq, Carrie, te lo dirò senza francesismi; perdona se risulterò volgare, ma se non lo capisci così, sei irrecuperabile:
> 
> ...


va benissimo così, non ti preoccupare! cmq anche io posso essere presentata alla mamma! cmq anche io sono una brava ragazza da presentare alla mamma!solo che sono finita in questa storia che è peggio di un buco nero!
scusate l'OT ma certo che voi uomini, però siete proprio fissati con i pompini!


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> augurati che arrivi il buon senso delle 18 e lo molli voltando pagina ,finalmente.


ahahaa!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> *quindi secondo te tutte le cose carine che mi dice sono solo per tenermi buona per continuare a vedermi mentre fa i cavoli suoi e io mi struggo aspettando di avere un po di elemosina?* scusate, ora che mi sono ripresa dalle depressione delle 16 sta arrivando l'incazzo delle 16.30...
> geko, vuoi il mio indirizzo, cosi mi mandi dott. stranamore? ;-)


No scusa...ma perché alla fin fine non è quello che succede?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> va benissimo così, non ti preoccupare! cmq anche io posso essere presentata alla mamma! cmq anche io sono una brava ragazza da presentare alla mamma!solo che sono finita in questa storia che è peggio di un buco nero!
> scusate l'OT ma certo che voi uomini, però siete proprio fissati con i pompini!


Ma stai calma!!! Figurati se Tuba intendeva davvero che TU  non sei all'altezza! Ma ... la figura retorica che ha usato... forse è attinente.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Buona sera Minerva....:mrgreen:


buonasera ragazza inquieta


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Nameless ha detto:


> ah ma quindi nemmeno te sei libera... sei sposata?
> 
> Cavolo però, sette anni di storia con un altro, sempre quello... sono tanti. Un minimo di dubbio su quello ufficiale che ho a casa che mi aspetta, mi viene...
> Mai pensato di lasciare i rispettivi compagni e iniziare una storia insieme?
> ...


no, non sono sposata. la sua storia va avanti da più di 20 anni e ha 2 figli. 
la mia va avanti da 17.cioè da una vita.
ecco perchè non possiamo stare assieme.ecco prechè so che è meglio mollarlo, soprattutto per me. ma non ce la faccio.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> va benissimo così, non ti preoccupare! cmq anche io posso essere presentata alla mamma! cmq anche io sono una brava ragazza da presentare alla mamma!solo che sono finita in questa storia che è peggio di un buco nero!
> scusate l'OT ma certo che voi uomini, però siete proprio fissati con i pompini!


Ma io non ho detto che tu non sei una da presentare alla mamma  ci mancherebbe.
Ho solo detto, che tu non sei la donna che LUI sposerebbe, e infatti si sposa un'altra che non sei tu. Facile e chiaro.
Per uomini come il tuo Mr. Big ogni donna ha il suo ruolo ben preciso, e il tuo non è quello di essere sua moglie. Fine.

Per l'OT: vuoi mettere  5 minuti di silenzio....finalmente [cit]


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> no, non sono sposata. la sua storia va avanti da più di 20 anni e ha 2 figli.
> la mia va avanti da 17.cioè da una vita.
> ecco perchè non possiamo stare assieme.ecco prechè so che è meglio mollarlo, soprattutto per me. ma non ce la faccio.


quindi adesso lui sta per sposare la madre dei suoi figli?


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma stai calma!!! Figurati se Tuba intendeva davvero che TU  non sei all'altezza! Ma ... la figura retorica che ha usato... forse è attinente.


tranquilla, sono calma! non ho scritto che sono una brava ragazza con rabbia! però, che sono una cogliona è forse vero....


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi adesso lui sta per sposare la madre dei suoi figli?


si


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> no, non sono sposata. la sua storia va avanti da più di 20 anni e ha 2 figli.
> la mia va avanti da 17.cioè da una vita.
> ecco perchè non possiamo stare assieme.ecco prechè so che è meglio mollarlo, soprattutto per me. ma non ce la faccio.


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma io non ho detto che tu non sei una da presentare alla mamma  ci mancherebbe.
> Ho solo detto, che tu non sei la donna che LUI sposerebbe, e infatti si sposa un'altra che non sei tu. Facile e chiaro.
> Per uomini come il tuo Mr. Big ogni donna ha il suo ruolo ben preciso, e il tuo non è quello di essere sua moglie. Fine.
> 
> Per l'OT: vuoi mettere  5 minuti di silenzio....finalmente [cit]


ahaha!! 5  min di silenzio! tranquillo, non ho preso come un'offesa la storia della presentazione alla mamma. ho capito in che senso l'hai detto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ahaha!! 5 min di silenzio! tranquillo, non ho preso come un'offesa la storia della presentazione alla mamma. ho capito in che senso l'hai detto.


beh... il silenzio credo sia perchè... era scritto, no? lui ha deciso di sposare la madre dei tuoi figli e tenere in caldo te per il tempo libero... scusa la franchezza. Ma tu, da 17 anni con un uomo... e amavi lui?


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... il silenzio credo sia perchè... era scritto, no? lui ha deciso di sposare la madre dei tuoi figli e tenere in caldo te per il tempo libero... scusa la franchezza. Ma tu, da 17 anni con un uomo... e amavi lui?


"lui" l'ho conosciuto nel 2005.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> "lui" l'ho conosciuto nel 2005.


e hai iniziato una storia parallela, sapendo che aveva una compagna e due figli... o sono arrivati nel frattempo? Comunque doveva rimanere una storia parallela... quando è così... i sentimenti dovrebbero starne fuori. Ma spesso non succede. Io se fossi in te coglierei l'occasione per troncare, perchè mi sa che d'ora in avanti sarà più dura per te.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare



Eh ti capisco sai...oddio tra noi non c'e'amore,pero'l'orologio va avanti,prima o poi mi dira'che ha trovato un fidanzato,e io dovro'girare al largo.
Oppure che saro'invitato al suo matrimonio....ma cara mia,quando da subito sai che non ci sara'un domani...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2012)

perché si sposano ora, dopo 20 anni e 2 figli? quanti anni hanno i figli?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho letto pure la storia della monaca di Monza... ma mi pare che i tempi siano cambiati! Questo si vuole tenere la ruota di scorta, Conte, poi la possiamo girare finchè vogliamo...


Perchè?
Se lei mi dice: Mi sposo, io non capisco che mi vuole come ruota di scorta, ma che la musica è finita no?
E mi adeguerei, o mi rassegnerei, perchè altra alternativa non c'è...

A meno che il prete non dica se c'è qualcuno che è contrario parli ora o taccia per sempre...
Ed ecco che entro in chiesa a cavallo di una Kawasaky e rapisco la sposa...


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A meno che il prete non dica se c'è qualcuno che è contrario parli ora o taccia per sempre...
> Ed ecco che entro in chiesa a cavallo di una Kawasaky e rapisco la sposa...


No Conte, mi cadi sull'ABC del ratto della sposa..........

Alfa Romeo Duetto Spider del 66: Rossa.


----------



## Daniele (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ohoh! e io che nelle mia testa lo chiamo big! sarà un segno? grazie ragazzi per quello che mi avete scritto (e anche no...:-D!!! scherzo!). ora dopo il piantino delle 16.15 sono tornata in me, non so per quanto.cmq devo trovare il modo di uscire da questa situazione, perchè forse è vero, come ha scritto daniele, che io rappresento il 50% del coglione della coppia, ma è difficile capire se è veramente così o se ho perso la mia lucidità! o magari non l'ho mai avuta! l'unica cosa che so è che io ci tengo molto a lui e non vedo questi anni come "buttati". cmq, sex & the city è una bella serie, a volte un po ripetitiva e con una serie di luoghi comuni, ma tutto sommato piacevole da guardare! i film sono una gran cagata!


Ti dico cosa non ci hai guadagnato? Te lo faccio con un esempio diverso.

Allora tu faresti un lavoro che dall'inizo non ti darà carriera, non ti darà futuro e ti darà solo molta amarezza solo per pochi momenti di soddisfazione? Non è meglio trovare quel lavoro che può dare di più e forse anche più momenti di soddisfazione?

Visto che tu in questi 7 anni eri libera di vivere quello che volevi, cosa ti ha fermato dal vivere solo con lui questa esperienza mentre lui evidentmente l'ha vissuta con te, con la sua futura moglie e forse anche con Proboscide (non si sa mai), cosa ci hai guadagnato nel mettere energie in un piano totalmente fallimentare e senza sbocchi? Per amore? ma questa storie non inziano mai per amore, ma poi continuano per attaccamento, perchè con gli anni ci si attacca a quelle persone che ci sono vicine.
Vuoi un consiglio spassionato? Dalla, non è un cantante (pace all'anima sua), ma un consiglio, chissà quanti uomini più interessanti troverai anche solo con un sistema che si basa sui grandi numeri, ma se non volessi, sii selettiva, ma cerca di conoscere altri, perchè il tuo "lui"non si è bloccato in nulla di questo e tutto questo dovrebbe farti pensare.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> quindi secondo te tutte le cose carine che mi dice sono solo per tenermi buona per continuare a vedermi mentre fa i cavoli suoi e io mi struggo aspettando di avere un po di elemosina? scusate, ora che mi sono ripresa dalle depressione delle 16 sta arrivando l'incazzo delle 16.30...
> geko, vuoi il mio indirizzo, cosi mi mandi dott. stranamore? ;-)


perche' hai atteso 7 anni per dirgli che lo ami?
E lui, te lo ha mai detto? perche' no?
Perche' sposa un'altra e non ti ha dato unicita'?
vi conoscete e vi frequentate da 7 anni...
quanta intimita' (non fisica) c'e' fra voi?
e perche' hai timore della confessione fatta?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

penso che carrie fa bene a mollare il maiale. il maiale teneva " botta" con la sua donna perchè c'era carrie. senza carrie il maiale andrà in ciris con la sua neo sposina vedrai.


gli serviva una relazione parallela per trovare quel che non c'era nella sua coppia ufficiale.


----------



## aristocat (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> penso che carrie fa bene a mollare il maiale. il maiale teneva " botta" con la sua donna perchè c'era carrie. senza carrie il maiale andrà in ciris con la sua neo sposina vedrai.
> 
> 
> gli serviva una relazione parallela per trovare quel che non c'era nella sua coppia ufficiale.


banalità


----------



## carrie75 (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perche' hai atteso 7 anni per dirgli che lo ami?
> E lui, te lo ha mai detto? perche' no?
> Perche' sposa un'altra e non ti ha dato unicita'?
> vi conoscete e vi frequentate da 7 anni...
> ...



voto per l'alfa romeo rossa!

daniele, mi hai illuminato! come non darti ragione, hai fatto un'analisi perfetta della situazione. e vedendola cosi mi sento proprio una sciocca.

utente non registrato:sposa un'altra perchè è la madre dei suoi figli, fra noi c'è molta intimità, parliamo di tutto ed è la persona che mi conosce meglio. e anche lui mi ha detto che, solitamente riservato, con me si apre molto. la mia confessione è stata un errore perchè ora mi sento esposta, nuda, vulnerabile, attaccabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> voto per l'alfa romeo rossa!
> 
> daniele, mi hai illuminato! come non darti ragione, hai fatto un'analisi perfetta della situazione. e vedendola cosi mi sento proprio una sciocca.
> 
> utente non registrato:sposa un'altra perchè è la madre dei suoi figli, fra noi c'è molta intimità, parliamo di tutto ed è la persona che mi conosce meglio. e anche lui mi ha detto che, solitamente riservato, con me si apre molto. la mia confessione* è stata un errore perchè ora mi sento esposta, nuda, vulnerabile, attaccabile*.



non mi trovi d'accordo
è stato il tuo momento di verità e ciò che ti consentirà di girare pagina


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> voto per l'alfa romeo rossa!
> 
> daniele, mi hai illuminato! come non darti ragione, hai fatto un'analisi perfetta della situazione. e vedendola cosi mi sento proprio una sciocca.
> 
> utente non registrato:sposa un'altra perchè è la madre dei suoi figli, fra noi c'è molta intimità, parliamo di tutto ed è la persona che mi conosce meglio. e anche lui mi ha detto che, solitamente riservato, con me si apre molto. la mia confessione è stata un errore perchè ora mi sento esposta, nuda, vulnerabile, attaccabile.


Cioè gli tocca sposarsi perchè l'ha messa incinta?
Beh in effetti...ci sta eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Luglio 2012)

poi mi permetto di darti un consiglio, sinceramente e senza supponenza, nè moralismo:


stacca la spina al televisore, come ho fatto io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Luglio 2012)

Io non ho capito perché si sposa dopo 20 anni di convivenza e due figli... quanti anni hanno questi figli? è ovvio che a lui non cambierà niente... resterà tutto come prima... a te cosa ti cambia in fondo? non capisco, davvero. Al lato pratico non gli cambia niente: lei era già la madre dei suoi figli e stanno insieme da 20 anni. Cosa vuoi che gli cambi un pezzo di carta?


----------



## Salomè (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> no, non sono sposata. la sua storia va avanti da più di 20 anni e ha 2 figli.
> la mia va avanti da 17.cioè da una vita.
> ecco perchè non possiamo stare assieme.ecco prechè so che è meglio mollarlo, soprattutto per me. ma non ce la faccio.


Ma vi fate delle domande sui vostri amori storici? E soprattutto...vi date delle risposte?

Il tuo amore non merita rispetto? 
Ti accontenti di essere solo una valida alternativa alla sua vita ufficiale?


----------



## Annuccia (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... ragazza... pur vero che sei più giovane di me... ma da quello che capisco non sei neppure una bimba: SI STA SPOSANDO CON UN'ALTRA!!!!!



dillo piu forte forse non ha sentito...:cell:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare


Ma non è una debolezza ....
Se lo pensi davvero hai fatto bene a dirglielo....
Ma se tu l'hai detto solo per tenerlo a te non va bene....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, qui dentro è pieno di traditori e traditi... vuoi che non lo sappiamo?
> 
> Ma tu credi che una persona innamorata, possa sposarsi un'altra?
> 
> E soprattutto, credi che una persona innamorata e in procinto di sposarsi, possa avere un'amante?


kid sappi che ti adoro!!!!:good:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Infatti mi sa che non si è divertita molto a guardare i due film con me che smontavo sarcasticamente ogni pateticissima scena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma nooooooooo dai che è carino Grey's anatomy! 

hai capito il finale di Lost??? mmmmm parliamone!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2012)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> kid sappi che ti adoro!!!!:good:


Considerato l'avatar e il tuo anno di nascita, direi che possiamo andare d'accordo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Se lei mi dice: Mi sposo, io non capisco che mi vuole come ruota di scorta, ma che la musica è finita no?
> E mi adeguerei, o mi rassegnerei, perchè altra alternativa non c'è...
> 
> ...


Ok, ma non le ha detto: mi sposo. Ha detto : mi sposo ma tra noi due non cambierà niente. Un uomo ammirevole.


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, ma non le ha detto: mi sposo. Ha detto : mi sposo ma tra noi due non cambierà niente. *Un uomo ammirevole*.


da sposare


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da sposare


Classico caso di "rincoglionimento femminile da homo bastardo herectus".


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Classico caso di "rincoglionimento femminile da homo bastardo herectus".



:yes:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.e mi sono pentita, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "mostrare una mia debolezza".
> che devo fare


Prendi spunto da quello che ha scritto Sbriciolata, e prendi spunto dal forum in cui ti trovi.

Dimentica quell'uomo, e fai tesoro del sapere che il matrimonio è fedeltà, è dialogo, è complicità e soprattutto è conoscenza di se stessi di chi ti starà accanto e della difficoltà che si ha in un rapporto di matrimonio dove gli stati emozionali vengono assorbiti e fuoriesce quella routinne che è la vita stessa, basta saper accettare ed accettare le avversità e le contrarietà ed avere la forza di andare sempre avanti con chi hai scelto come marito. ( mo non penserà più al matrimonio)


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2012)

Ti chiedo però una cosa, ma perchè tu hai tradito il tuo amore storico per un siffatto seriale del cavolo? Quel uomo ha sempre sfagiolato la futura moglie sollazzando il corto orpello che si trova tra le gambe, ppoi magari è davverso simpatico e brillante, ma non vuol dire nulla, conosco una miriade di falliti brillanti, ma permangono falliti. Il tuo Mr. Big è un fallito, uno che per non scegliere non combina nulla, è questo che vuoi? Il nulla???? Te lo meriti? Se lo merita il tuo compagno?


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

Anche io non capisco 

Ma lui cosa ti dice scusa’ sposa lei ma mi sollazzo con te

Non riescoa  capire pur avendo io tradito, presa cotta, faticato a ricostruire un matrimonio che era senza sesso da 3 anni distanti non solo x via dei km che ci separano

Ma così..x carità non voglio giudicare ma cosa spinge un uomo a sposarsi avendo amante non capisco davvero e come tu possa accettarlo
Ma che è?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche io non capisco
> 
> Ma lui cosa ti dice scusa’ sposa lei ma mi sollazzo con te
> 
> ...



Sei sicura di non capire, Ros ?

Prendo spunto da te, che stai sicuramente più avanti di questa donna nella comprensione di certe dinamiche.
E non sei l'unica qui a esserlo

Pensa a quei momenti in cui nella vita si accettano ECCOME certe situazioni che IN QUEL MOMENTO ci sembrano irrinunciabili, le migliori per noi

Prima lei deve capire perchè lo accetta
Poi potrà decidere se accettarlo o no


Ma qui molti mi sembrano convinti che la bordata sui denti così, a caldo, faccia rinsavire immediatamente e del tutto le persone


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche io non capisco
> 
> Ma lui cosa ti dice scusa’ sposa lei ma mi sollazzo con te
> 
> ...



ciao Rosa,non sapevo dell''ripartenza''..mi fa'piacere saperlo pero',anche se in ritardo...

sai che esistono queste situazioni assurde???una tipa mi ha raccontato di essere amante da ben 22anni..quindi prima che l'idiota si sposasse..


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non capire, Ros ?
> 
> Prendo spunto da te, che stai sicuramente più avanti di questa donna nella comprensione di certe dinamiche.
> E non sei l'unica qui a esserlo
> ...


quanto è vera questa frase! :up:


----------



## angelo-merkel (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Rosa,non sapevo dell''ripartenza''..mi fa'piacere saperlo pero',anche se in ritardo...
> 
> sai che esistono queste situazioni assurde???una tipa mi ha raccontato di essere amante da ben 22anni..quindi prima che l'idiota si sposasse..


questo si che si chiama parlare...quando si dice riconoscersi negli altri...


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche io non capisco
> 
> Ma lui cosa ti dice scusa’ sposa lei ma mi sollazzo con te
> 
> ...


Si chiama masochismo e poca autostima.


----------



## angelo-merkel (3 Luglio 2012)

comunque carrie..tu e lui state mica bene...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non capire, Ros ?
> 
> Prendo spunto da te, che stai sicuramente più avanti di questa donna nella comprensione di certe dinamiche.
> E non sei l'unica qui a esserlo
> ...



Non ti posso approvare mannaggia...
Bellissimo post, bellissima riflessione!


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non* ti posso approvare mannaggia*...
> Bellissimo post, bellissima riflessione!



fatto io


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti posso approvare mannaggia...
> Bellissimo post, bellissima riflessione!


E' bello ma... scusate no, non concepisco per nulla questa situazione. 

7 anni. A questo punto dovrebbe aver già chiarito i propri dubbi.

Forse alla fine le fà comodo pure a lei questa situazione, non vedo altre spiegazioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti posso approvare mannaggia...
> Bellissimo post, bellissima riflessione!





Simy ha detto:


> fatto io



vi ringrazio e vi bacio entrambe!:abbraccio:


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

Si ma cazzo per 7 anni? Irrinunciabili per 7 anni
Dopo 7 anni si fanno delle scelte

E poi ancora
Ti faccio mio esempio

X me la mia storia era terminata con mio marito, eravamo due separati inc asa
La’ltro mio anche (si sta separando tra le altre cose)

Non ho maid etto al mio amnte di aamre mio marito ne lui ame 

Io per una ttimo ho pensato di chiudere tutto, al di la dell’amante, none ro felice
Uguale il mio altro lui che invece lo sta facendo

Bene io dico che x me ma x me stare con uno che mi dicesse si ma amo mia molgie si ma vado avanti a costuirci delle cose e  ohhh questo se la sposa

Scusate non capisco no ma x carità è solo mio pensiero


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> *Si ma cazzo per 7 anni? Irrinunciabili per 7 anni
> Dopo 7 anni si fanno delle scelte*
> 
> E poi ancora
> ...


Ma infatti... mica è corta, in 7 anni capirà che vuole no?


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' bello ma... scusate no, non concepisco per nulla questa situazione.
> 
> 7 anni. A questo punto dovrebbe aver già chiarito i propri dubbi.
> 
> Forse alla fine le fà comodo pure a lei questa situazione, non vedo altre spiegazioni.


è vero 7 anni sono tanti...troppi..... ma chissà cosa c'è sotto.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' bello ma... scusate no, non concepisco per nulla questa situazione.
> 
> 7 anni. A questo punto dovrebbe aver già chiarito i propri dubbi.
> 
> Forse alla fine le fà comodo pure a lei questa situazione, non vedo altre spiegazioni.



ma è adesso che vengono al dunque

IL MATRIMONIO

in effetti se posso esprimere un mio parere:

il matrimonio non è ancora stato screditato abbastanza
vive nelle nostre teste come un ente che agisce autonomamente

per lei è bastata la pronuncia della parola *matrimonio *e tutto  ciò che fino a quel momento funzionava è andato in tilt


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Rosa,non sapevo dell''ripartenza''..mi fa'piacere saperlo pero',anche se in ritardo...
> 
> sai che esistono queste situazioni assurde???una tipa mi ha raccontato di essere amante da ben 22anni..quindi prima che l'idiota si sposasse..


Ciao lothar
Si si
Ma tutto work in progress

Sta volta o va come dico io o si vedrà

Io non capisco come sia possibile ma conosco una donna intelligente con un ruolo pazzesco in azienda bellissima donna che ha amichetto da 10 anni
Confidenze sesso sostegno
ma prima di sposarsi e sposarsi poi bbaaaah 


Per cui mi astengo va la che già pensavo avrei mai tradito e poi..
Però pazzesco per me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si ma cazzo per 7 anni? Irrinunciabili per 7 anni
> Dopo 7 anni si fanno delle scelte
> 
> E poi ancora
> ...



ma che valore può avere il matrimonio per uno che ragiona così?

voi non state capendo il punto


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che valore può avere il matrimonio per uno che ragiona così?
> 
> voi non state capendo il punto


exactly! 

qui il punto è il fatto che il matrimonio ha fatto crollare la "stabilità" (se cosi si può chiamare) di questo rapporto!
perchè andava tutto bene fino a che lui non ha detto che si sarebbe sposato? perchè lei ha dichiarato il suo amore solo dopo avar saputo del matrimonio?
perchè sta cosi male ora? cosa cambia da ieri?


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

Che sotto sotto dopo tutti si anni uno dei due spera in un cambiamento della cosa
E il matrim magari è come dire no ciccia riamne tutto così

Penso io

Cmq buon dio che casino ste storie

Meglio alla lothar davvero mi sa che unico che ha capito come viversela:up:

Un mio  amico uguale si è inventato pure una moglie lui che di fatto …è separato
Si fa storie ma zero rotture e qnd lo pressano…eh mi sto riavvicinando con mia moglie:smile::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> exactly!
> 
> qui il punto è il fatto che il matrimonio ha fatto crollare la "stabilità" (se cosi si può chiamare) di questo rapporto!
> perchè andava tutto bene fino a che lui non ha detto che si sarebbe sposato? perchè lei ha dichiarato il suo amore solo dopo avar saputo del matrimonio?
> perchè sta cosi male ora? cosa cambia da ieri?


Lui ha fatto una scelta, ha dichiarato, in modo palese, che non era lei la donna con la quale voleva condividere la sua vita. Le ha detto apertamente insomma... che lei non avrebbe mai fatto parte della sua vita, alla luce del sole. Mica è poco. Con questo lei ha fatto i conti e potrebbe essersi resa conto che, magari inconsciamente, i suoi sogni erano altri.


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui ha fatto una scelta, ha dichiarato, in modo palese, che non era lei la donna con la quale voleva condividere la sua vita. Le ha detto apertamente insomma... che lei non avrebbe mai fatto parte della sua vita, alla luce del sole. Mica è poco. Con questo lei ha fatto i conti e potrebbe essersi resa conto che, magari inconsciamente, i suoi sogni erano altri.


se x me ce sempre chi ha altri sogni
poi si cambia
x me inizio ero io cozzetta e lui in fuga x dire

poi....


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui ha fatto una scelta, ha dichiarato, in modo palese, che non era lei la donna con la quale voleva condividere la sua vita. Le ha detto apertamente insomma... che lei non avrebbe mai fatto parte della sua vita, alla luce del sole. Mica è poco. Con questo lei ha fatto i conti e potrebbe essersi resa conto che, magari inconsciamente, i suoi sogni erano altri.


ok...ma quando "frequenti" uno che convive da 20 e ha dei figli non credo che tu possa aspettarti altro che quello che già ti da...
ecco io non vedo cosa cambi a questo punto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...ma quando "frequenti" uno che convive da 20 e ha dei figli non credo che tu possa aspettarti altro che quello che già ti da...
> ecco io non vedo cosa cambi a questo punto...


viviamo spesso di illusioni, Simy... sognare dicono che non costi nulla, ma... quando la realtà ti urla in faccia che quello che stai vivendo è solo un'illusione, una cosa che non si realizzerà mai, è sempre un brusco risveglio.
Poi... sono d'accordo con te su quello che sarebbe ragionevole pensare in una situazione come questa. Ma a volte, quello che è ragionevole lo mettiamo da parte.


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che valore può avere il matrimonio per uno che ragiona così?
> 
> voi non state capendo il punto


Di lui abbiamo già sparlato abbastanza direi. Quello che mi domando io è come possa una donna perdere la testa per un elemento del genere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lui ha fatto una scelta, ha dichiarato, in modo palese, che non era lei la donna con la quale voleva condividere la sua vita. Le ha detto apertamente insomma... *che lei non avrebbe mai fatto parte della sua vita, alla luce del sole*. Mica è poco. *Con questo lei ha fatto i conti e potrebbe essersi resa conto che, magari inconsciamente, i suoi sogni erano altri*.



appunto


è arrivata alla svolta
per questo la dichiarazione è stata il suo momento di verità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Di lui abbiamo già sparlato abbastanza direi. Quello che mi domando io è come possa una donna perdere la testa per un elemento del genere.



e tu, come hai fatto a perdere la testa per la tua (ex) amante, all'epoca?

perchè milioni di uomini perdono la testa per donne come belen rodriguez (esempio l'ospite di ieri che aveva sposato la figa di rappresentanza) invece che per donne che hanno mille qualità in più dal punto di vista interiore (e che magari sono fedeli) ?

sono domande senza risposta


----------



## Kid (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu, come hai fatto a perdere la testa per la tua (ex) amante, all'epoca?
> 
> perchè milioni di uomini perdono la testa per donne come belen rodriguez (esempio l'ospite di ieri che aveva sposato la figa di rappresentanza) invece che per donne che hanno mille qualità in più dal punto di vista interiore (e che magari sono fedeli) ?
> 
> sono domande senza risposta


La mia amante era single.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok, ma non le ha detto: mi sposo. Ha detto : mi sposo ma tra noi due non cambierà niente. Un uomo ammirevole.



Ma esisterebbero donne che ci credono?

Ripeto se mi trovassi io da uomo al posto di sta qua e lei...mi dice...mi sposo con lui...ma continuamo come prima...

Io capisco così nella testa...
" Caro ho tentato di fornirti una dignitosa via di fuga, per favore, dai dimmi che sono una stronza galattica e che non vorrai mai più vedermi, perchè ho preferito un altro a te.!"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esisterebbero donne che ci credono?
> 
> Ripeto se mi trovassi io da uomo al posto di sta qua e lei...mi dice...mi sposo con lui...ma continuamo come prima...
> 
> ...



insomma, nonostante tutti i tuoi proclami, sei inevitabilmente borghese anche tu


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma esisterebbero donne che ci credono?
> 
> Ripeto se mi trovassi io da uomo al posto di sta qua e lei...mi dice...mi sposo con lui...ma continuamo come prima...
> 
> ...


Sarebbe quello che potrebbe dire un uomo, perchè, come dice saggiamente Regina delle nevi, l'uomo spesso lavora di sponda e ti costringe a lasciarlo. Ma non credo sia questo il caso. Non sta convolando a nozze per costituire una famiglia... la famiglia lui già ce l'ha, figli compresi, con la compagna ufficiale, che adesso va a sposare.


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e tu, come hai fatto a perdere la testa per la tua (ex) amante, all'epoca?
> 
> perchè milioni di uomini perdono la testa per donne come belen rodriguez (esempio l'ospite di ieri che aveva sposato la figa di rappresentanza) invece che per donne che hanno mille qualità in più dal punto di vista interiore (e che magari sono fedeli) ?
> 
> sono domande senza risposta


Carissima, io sono stato con una ragazza il cui maggior pregio erano lee qualità interiori...era la puttanaccia di Roma. Pensa che merda di persona è alla fine, se manco quelle ha davvero? Solo falsità ed ipocrisia era e da lei ho capito che per me è meglio non valutare una donna per le sue qualità interiori...tanto non vale un cazzo la mia valutazione.


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

bè daniele ci si può pure sbagliare he
uno parte motivato dalle migliori intenzioni poi se ti trovi davanti una persona dalla doppia personalità è un probelma suo
che ricade su te d'accordo
la mia migliore amica stava con uomo stupendo dolce buono innamorato
in 4 giorni e dico 4 voltafaccia incredibile
un altro 
eppure la mia amcia è persona intelligente sensibile colta profonda

lui diciamo o ah recitato una parte e bene o vai a capire le persone cosa gli piglia


----------



## Carola (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sarebbe quello che potrebbe dire un uomo, perchè, come dice saggiamente Regina delle nevi, l'uomo spesso lavora di sponda e ti costringe a lasciarlo. Ma non credo sia questo il caso. Non sta convolando a nozze per costituire una famiglia... la famiglia lui già ce l'ha, figli compresi, con la compagna ufficiale, che adesso va a sposare.


d'accordo ma come fai a sposarti avendo già un'amante 
non capisco davvero
non capisco manco come ho fatto io a credere di risolvere un matrimonio trovando quello che non avevo in altro uomo d'accordo

ma così..peggio che peggio


a parte che io orgogliosa come sono ok hai preso sta decisione? saluti


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> insomma, nonostante tutti i tuoi proclami, sei inevitabilmente borghese anche tu


Si: molto borghese...
Quali sono i miei proclami? 
Non me li ricordo...
Ne cambio uno al giorno no?
E mi amo così.

Meglio un borghese gentiluomo che uno stupido donchisciotte del menga eh?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sarebbe quello che potrebbe dire un uomo, perchè, come dice saggiamente Regina delle nevi, l'uomo spesso lavora di sponda e ti costringe a lasciarlo. Ma non credo sia questo il caso. Non sta convolando a nozze per costituire una famiglia... la famiglia lui già ce l'ha, figli compresi, con la compagna ufficiale, che adesso va a sposare.


Ma lui ama me e sposa te.
E non ci sto più dentro.
E' andato in un piano differente.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, io sono stato con una ragazza il cui maggior pregio erano lee qualità interiori...era la puttanaccia di Roma. Pensa che merda di persona è alla fine, se manco quelle ha davvero? Solo falsità ed ipocrisia era e da lei ho capito che per me è meglio non valutare una donna per le sue qualità interiori...tanto non vale un cazzo la mia valutazione.


Si vero la tua valutazione non vale un cazzo.
Vale solo quella che tu hai di te stesso.
Per quanto tu dica che lei è una puttanaccia, troverai sempre chi vede in lei una donna meravigliosa.
So che questo ti fa friggere come na patata.
Ma è la vita fatta così.

Per esempio io valuto un emerita cretina la bonino.
Ma devo accetare che ci siano persone che credano in lei no?

La mia valutazione non vale un cazzo.

Per questo Hitler impose la sua con la forza.


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2012)

Caro conte, lei sarà puttanaccia fino a che non si sarà umiliata davanti a me...farò in modo da far crollare la sua figura di brava ragazza sempre e sempre, solo per il gusto di far venire il dubbio alla gente "ma questa ragazza è una tipa affidabile?". Perchè ti dico, lei facendo più azioni di seguito ha dimostrato di essere generosa solo quando la sua figura ne esce bene, se non c'è questo guadagno lei è capace di calpestare un barbone perchè le ostruiva il passaggio, questa è Serena, una persona che non è buona per nulla. Ma per sua sfiga io non sono l'ultimo nato e so come far sapere chi è davvero, una stronza egoista e senza capacità di prendersi le sue responsabilità, come ha dimostrato sempre di essere la puttanaccia.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro conte, lei sarà puttanaccia fino a che non si sarà umiliata davanti a me...farò in modo da far crollare la sua figura di brava ragazza sempre e sempre, solo per il gusto di far venire il dubbio alla gente "ma questa ragazza è una tipa affidabile?". Perchè ti dico, lei facendo più azioni di seguito ha dimostrato di essere generosa solo quando la sua figura ne esce bene, se non c'è questo guadagno lei è capace di calpestare un barbone perchè le ostruiva il passaggio, questa è Serena, una persona che non è buona per nulla. Ma per sua sfiga io non sono l'ultimo nato e so come far sapere chi è davvero, una stronza egoista e senza capacità di prendersi le sue responsabilità, come ha dimostrato sempre di essere la puttanaccia.



Daniele, mai pensato di scrivere un libro sulla tua storia?
Non sto scherzando. Magari ti aiuta.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Caro conte, lei sarà puttanaccia fino a che non si sarà umiliata davanti a me...farò in modo da far crollare la sua figura di brava ragazza sempre e sempre, solo per il gusto di far venire il dubbio alla gente "ma questa ragazza è una tipa affidabile?". Perchè ti dico, lei facendo più azioni di seguito ha dimostrato di essere generosa solo quando la sua figura ne esce bene, se non c'è questo guadagno lei è capace di calpestare un barbone perchè le ostruiva il passaggio, questa è Serena, una persona che non è buona per nulla. Ma per sua sfiga io non sono l'ultimo nato e so come far sapere chi è davvero, una stronza egoista e senza capacità di prendersi le sue responsabilità, come ha dimostrato sempre di essere la puttanaccia.


Allora basta mi hai rotto i coglioni
Fammi sapere quando andiamo a roma...
Ti accompagno volentieri...
Vediamo se si umilia...

Cento su cento però ti riderà in faccia...
Casso scoltame no?

na vita che combatto con le donne...

Che teston che te si...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora basta mi hai rotto i coglioni
> Fammi sapere quando andiamo a roma...
> Ti accompagno volentieri...
> Vediamo se si umilia...
> ...


Serena e'da fare santa subito.....ma ti immagini vivere con Danielino nostro???


dai Conte annamo..vi porto io,,poi la sera andiamo a mangiare la carbonara da Simy...:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Serena e'da fare santa subito.....ma ti immagini vivere con Danielino nostro???
> 
> 
> dai Conte annamo..vi porto io,,poi la sera andiamo a mangiare la carbonara da Simy...:smile:


Ma infatti io voglio andare a Roma...per questo...
Quando sono lì faccio telefonatina di cortesia in vaticano...
E apro la causa di beatificazione...

Ancora lui non ha capito che forse lei lo ha tradito solo per liberarsi di lui definitivamente...

Porco can...
SOno passati 4 anni...
A chiunque di noi...i corni si sarebbero già sbriciolati...no?

Che ne dici amico...
Ci fanno le corna...e noi le spezziamo...e via di nuovo liberi e felici!


----------



## Tebe (3 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei sicura di non capire, Ros ?
> 
> Prendo spunto da te, che stai sicuramente più avanti di questa donna nella comprensione di certe dinamiche.
> E non sei l'unica qui a esserlo
> ...


Quoto ma non posso approvarti...uff


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Serena e'da fare santa subito.....ma ti immagini vivere con Danielino nostro???
> 
> 
> dai Conte annamo..vi porto io,,poi la sera andiamo a mangiare la carbonara da Simy...:smile:


Posso unirmi????


Diavoletta_78


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Posso unirmi????
> 
> 
> Diavoletta_78


ma certo! :carneval:

ma a quei due chi li ha invitati??? :sonar:


----------



## Daniele (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti io voglio andare a Roma...per questo...
> Quando sono lì faccio telefonatina di cortesia in vaticano...
> E apro la causa di beatificazione...
> 
> ...


Conte, quanto ti sbagli, bastava un suo "mi spiace, non voglio stare più con te!" che io avevo già messo in conto che sarebbe finita, si lo avevo già fatto, ma volevo vivermi quel breve tempo con quella ragazza al meglio, per avere dei bei ricordi, per avere forse gli unici ricordi della mia vita in cui le cose andavano decentemente, in cui i miei enormi sforzi avevano un ritorno alla fin fine. Lei ha distrutto la mia persona sapendo che bastava poco per lasciarmi, ma avrebbe dovuto lei avere la forza di vedere i miei occhi tristi (scusate, mica mi sarei messo a festeggiare) e il mio girarmi di spalle ed andarmene, come una volta stavo per fare di già (per cavoli miei), ma lei mi ferò allora. Bastava poco e lo sapeva, ma non poteva giustificarsi di aver rotto con me se non per un buon motivo, perchè io non ero quello che sono ora, io ero pieno di energie, positivo ed ero sempre l'anima della festa, c'era sempre da fare con me...ma come lasciare una persona che era perfetta si suoi occhi (cosa che mi ha sempre detto fino a che il mio male non è inziato aqd aggravarsi, circa 4 mesi dopo la scoperta).
Lei lo ha fatto per scegliere la via che sembraba facile, ma la via facile ha sempre un prezzo, quello che vorrei che pagasse lei è la sua autostima...per sempre, che tornasse quella ragazza che mi faceva venire il nervoso per quanto non credeva in sè e che ho cercato di voler bene nonostante a volte fosse così negativa da farmi male.

Io non posso più andare a Roma, ci andai di sfuggita per altro, sono stato malissimo, quindi Roma è una città che non mi vedrà mai più.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, quanto ti sbagli, bastava un suo "mi spiace, non voglio stare più con te!" che io avevo già messo in conto che sarebbe finita, si lo avevo già fatto, ma volevo vivermi quel breve tempo con quella ragazza al meglio, per avere dei bei ricordi, per avere forse gli unici ricordi della mia vita in cui le cose andavano decentemente, in cui i miei enormi sforzi avevano un ritorno alla fin fine. Lei ha distrutto la mia persona sapendo che bastava poco per lasciarmi, ma avrebbe dovuto lei avere la forza di vedere i miei occhi tristi (scusate, mica mi sarei messo a festeggiare) e il mio girarmi di spalle ed andarmene, come una volta stavo per fare di già (per cavoli miei), ma lei mi ferò allora. Bastava poco e lo sapeva, ma non poteva giustificarsi di aver rotto con me se non per un buon motivo, perchè io non ero quello che sono ora, io ero pieno di energie, positivo ed ero sempre l'anima della festa, c'era sempre da fare con me...ma come lasciare una persona che era perfetta si suoi occhi (cosa che mi ha sempre detto fino a che il mio male non è inziato aqd aggravarsi, circa 4 mesi dopo la scoperta).
> Lei lo ha fatto per scegliere la via che sembraba facile, ma la via facile ha sempre un prezzo, quello che vorrei che pagasse lei è la sua autostima...per sempre, che tornasse quella ragazza che mi faceva venire il nervoso per quanto non credeva in sè e che ho cercato di voler bene nonostante a volte fosse così negativa da farmi male.
> 
> Io non posso più andare a Roma, ci andai di sfuggita per altro, sono stato malissimo, quindi Roma è una città che non mi vedrà mai più.


Chissà quante volte avrà tentato di farti capire che non ti voleva più.
Ma tu non hai accettato.

Le conosco ste cose...
Credimi quante volte le dissi, smettila di trattarmi male, vedi di essere più gentile con me, smettila che si mette male...smettila per favore...

Ohi se una è dura de recia cosa fare...?

Poi arriva el eberlon in tel muso...
E io faccio la figura del violento no?

Daniele lei ti ha dato un segnale fortissimo perchè tu possa capire che lei NON TI VUOLE hai capito?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Luglio 2012)

carrie75 ha detto:


> ci vediamo da 7 anni.mi ha detto che ha deciso di sposarsi, ma per lui, per noi, non cambia nulla. A parte l'attrazione c'è un bellissimo rapporto di amicizia sapevo che prima o poi sarebbe accaduto, è un passo che dovrò fare anche io. così come ho sempre teuto presente che la nostra storia prima o poi dovrà finire. comunque sia non mi aspettavo di stare così male. mi sanguina il cuore. e non so che fare. a volte penso che devo trovare la forza di chiudere questa relazione e riprendere in mano la mia vita. a volte penso che ho solo bisogno di tempo per elaborare la notizia. gli ho risposto che mi serve del tempo e poi gli ho confessato che lo amo, cosa che non avevo mai detto. non con il solito "ti amo" ma gli ho aperto il mio cuore e la mia mente.*e mi sono pentita*, perchè ora vivo questa confessione come un "*mostrare una mia debolezza*".
> che devo fare


e perché mai? l'amore può coesistere con tutto, non è assolutamente un segno di debolezza


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, quanto ti sbagli, bastava un suo "mi spiace, non voglio stare più con te!" che io avevo già messo in conto che sarebbe finita, si lo avevo già fatto, ma volevo vivermi quel breve tempo con quella ragazza al meglio, per avere dei bei ricordi, per avere forse gli unici ricordi della mia vita in cui le cose andavano decentemente, in cui i miei enormi sforzi avevano un ritorno alla fin fine. Lei ha distrutto la mia persona sapendo che bastava poco per lasciarmi, ma avrebbe dovuto lei avere la forza di vedere i miei occhi tristi (scusate, mica mi sarei messo a festeggiare) e il mio girarmi di spalle ed andarmene, come una volta stavo per fare di già (per cavoli miei), ma lei mi ferò allora. Bastava poco e lo sapeva, ma non poteva giustificarsi di aver rotto con me se non per un buon motivo, perchè io non ero quello che sono ora, io ero pieno di energie, positivo ed ero sempre l'anima della festa, c'era sempre da fare con me...ma come lasciare una persona che era perfetta si suoi occhi (cosa che mi ha sempre detto fino a che il mio male non è inziato aqd aggravarsi, circa 4 mesi dopo la scoperta).
> Lei lo ha fatto per scegliere la via che sembraba facile, ma la via facile ha sempre un prezzo, quello che vorrei che pagasse lei è la sua autostima...per sempre, che tornasse quella ragazza che mi faceva venire il nervoso per quanto non credeva in sè e che ho cercato di voler bene nonostante a volte fosse così negativa da farmi male.
> 
> Io non posso più andare a Roma, ci andai di sfuggita per altro, sono stato malissimo, quindi Roma è una città che non mi vedrà mai più.



hai ragione daniele, ragione da vendere. si ha un sospeso con questa persona. il mio non mi ha tradito ma si è comportato molto male e l ho lasciato. lui non ammetterà MAI le sue colpe perchè HA SEMPRE RAGIONE LUI . sempre sempre.
per questo che certe persone hanno conti in sospeso.
e prima o dopo pagano. si sa no che gli interessi maturano sempre di più con il passare del tempo.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chissà quante volte avrà tentato di farti capire che non ti voleva più.
> Ma tu non hai accettato.
> 
> Le conosco ste cose...
> ...




si è successo anche a me...mi trattava male, lo lasciavo mi cercava mi aveva mi trattava male.


perchè allora non lasciarmi punto e basta, perchè voler stare con me e trattarmi male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, quanto ti sbagli, bastava un suo "mi spiace, non voglio stare più con te!" che io avevo già messo in conto che sarebbe finita, si lo avevo già fatto, ma volevo vivermi quel breve tempo con quella ragazza al meglio, per avere dei bei ricordi, per avere forse gli unici ricordi della mia vita in cui le cose andavano decentemente, in cui i miei enormi sforzi avevano un ritorno alla fin fine. Lei ha distrutto la mia persona sapendo che bastava poco per lasciarmi, ma avrebbe dovuto lei avere la forza di vedere i miei occhi tristi (scusate, mica mi sarei messo a festeggiare) e il mio girarmi di spalle ed andarmene, come una volta stavo per fare di già (per cavoli miei), ma lei mi ferò allora. Bastava poco e lo sapeva, ma non poteva giustificarsi di aver rotto con me se non per un buon motivo, perchè io non ero quello che sono ora, io ero pieno di energie, positivo ed ero sempre l'anima della festa, c'era sempre da fare con me...ma come lasciare una persona che era perfetta si suoi occhi (cosa che mi ha sempre detto fino a che il mio male non è inziato aqd aggravarsi, circa 4 mesi dopo la scoperta).
> Lei lo ha fatto per scegliere la via che sembraba facile, ma la via facile ha sempre un prezzo, quello che vorrei che pagasse lei è la sua autostima...per sempre, che tornasse quella ragazza che mi faceva venire il nervoso per quanto non credeva in sè e che ho cercato di voler bene nonostante a volte fosse così negativa da farmi male.
> 
> Io non posso più andare a Roma, ci andai di sfuggita per altro, sono stato malissimo, *quindi Roma è una città che non mi vedrà mai più.*


Secondo bacione della giornata. Quindi, quando io e te andiamo a trovare Simy, la facciamo salire fino a Firenze.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo bacione della giornata. Quindi, quando io e te andiamo a trovare Simy, la facciamo salire fino a Firenze.


:mrgreen: vabbè...mi sacrifico....


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si è successo anche a me...mi trattava male, lo lasciavo mi cercava mi aveva mi trattava male.
> 
> 
> perchè allora non lasciarmi punto e basta, perchè voler stare con me e trattarmi male.


Stesso pensiero, caro conte.
Perchè una persona deve cercarti, poi trattarti male se sta bene altrove? Che senso ha?
Mi trattava male per farmi andare via...andavo via e mi ricercava...

Diavoletta_78


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stesso pensiero, caro conte.
> Perchè una persona deve cercarti, poi trattarti male se sta bene altrove? Che senso ha?
> Mi trattava male per farmi andare via...andavo via e mi ricercava...
> 
> Diavoletta_78


Beh certe storie assomigliano al gatto e il topo.
Io mi sentivo come un moscone...
Lei mi gettava nella minestra...
Lottavo e riuscivo a raggiungere il bordo del piatto
Ma lei mi rigettava dentro...

Usava contro di me
Una pletora verbale mai vista: na montagna di parole che non capivi, perchè ti perdevi, nelle secondarie, e usava un sacco di proposizioni senza soggetto o complemento oggetto...

Ma era anche vero che non capivo che lei si rendeva così spiacevole ai miei occhi per fare in modo che io la fanculassi per poi dire...visto sei tu quello che ha sbroccato per primo...

Un incubo...guarda un incubo...

E mi auguro Diavoletta che tu sia ora lontano anni luce da quella persona.

Ne va della tua felicità!
Ma cosa dico esagerato...ne va del tuo benessere!

Maledetta quella volta che le ho dato retta...maledetta!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si è successo anche a me...mi trattava male, lo lasciavo mi cercava mi aveva mi trattava male.
> 
> 
> perchè allora non lasciarmi punto e basta, perchè voler stare con me e trattarmi male.


Nel mio caso ero lo stupido, larva, senzaspina dorsale.
Lei mi trattava male e mi scacciava.
Ero io poi a fare sempre il primo passo, così lei ne deduceva di essere sempre dalla parte della ragione.

Mai più un affetto basato sul bisogno...mai più.

Poi altra cosa che ho osservato della mia vita affettiva.
Lei mi diceva che sono un insicurone bisognoso di conferme, invece io sono un uomo che cerca costantemente e spasmodicamente non le conferme...ma le smentite.

Resto stupefatto da una persona quando non ricevo le agognate smentite.

Ossia visto Conte? Non era vero che ero una stronza.
Mai successo comunque...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh certe storie assomigliano al gatto e il topo.
> Io mi sentivo come un moscone...
> Lei mi gettava nella minestra...
> Lottavo e riuscivo a raggiungere il bordo del piatto
> ...


Caro Conte è quello che credevo e speravo, mi sono buttata anima e corpo nel lavoro per non pensare, mi tengo occupata ma nulla serve...

Il dolore a distanza di un anno è tanto forte, ci sono momenti in cui ho voglia di vendetta. Non so se sono crisi ormonali ma non so come dimenticare, eppure credimi ci provo a vivere!

Diavoletta_78


----------



## Flavia (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Conte è quello che credevo e speravo, mi sono buttata anima e corpo nel lavoro per non pensare, mi tengo occupata ma nulla serve...
> 
> Il dolore a distanza di un anno è tanto forte, ci sono momenti in cui ho voglia di vendetta. Non so se sono crisi ormonali ma non so come dimenticare, eppure credimi ci provo a vivere!
> 
> Diavoletta_78


ciao Diavoletta
capisco quello che stai provando, ci vuole tempo, datti tempo
è umano che pensi alla vendetta, ma accantona quel pensiero, perchè non può far altro che aumentare il tuo dolore
vorrei scrivere altre cose, ma non so se è il caso
forza!


----------

